# Raubkopien: 35 Prozent aller Spieler beziehen Spiele illegal - Umfrage von PC Gamer



## Luiso (29. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Raubkopien: 35 Prozent aller Spieler beziehen Spiele illegal - Umfrage von PC Gamer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Raubkopien: 35 Prozent aller Spieler beziehen Spiele illegal - Umfrage von PC Gamer


----------



## kamelle (29. August 2016)

[...] 35% aller PCgames-Leser [...]


----------



## Schalkmund (29. August 2016)

Ein erschreckender Rückgang der Raubkopiererzahlen, wenn das so weiter geht, dann sind die Cracker irgendwann arbeitslos. So weit darf es nicht kommen.


----------



## ShawnX (29. August 2016)

kamelle schrieb:


> [...] 35% aller PCgames-Leser [...]


Ähm glaub das war ne PC-Gamer Umfrage da gibts ein paar mehr Unterschiede als den letzten Buchstaben 

Ich hab schon Spiele geklaut als ich noch gar nicht wusste was eine Raubkopie ist - da hat man sich einfach über den Haufen neuer Games gefreut und nicht gefragt warum die Disketten von Hand beschriftet waren.
Mit steigendem Alter und Taschengeld war das aber auch vorbei - mittlerweile nerven mich die Ausreden der Leute die sowas machen - Klassiker: Selber schuld wenn die keine Demo machen... .  Generell herrscht bei den meisten RaubmorduntotschlagKopierern eine merkwürdige Rechtsauffassung.
Interessant wäre zu wissen wieviele der Leute die für Games bezahlen sich im Gegenzug dann Filme/Musik illegal beschaffen.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2016)

kamelle schrieb:


> [...] 35% aller PCgames-Leser [...]



Mööööp

Überschrift:  Große Umfrage von *PC Gamer*


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdAPuMtCOJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Manchmal kann man schon verstehen wenn grosse Konzerne bei ihren Spielen Teile rausschneiden oder anderer Lug und Trug treiben


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man schon verstehen wenn grosse Konzerne bei ihren Spielen Teile rausschneiden oder anderer Lug und Trug treiben



DLCs und solche Sche*ße ist genau das, was mich dann eher in die Arme der Raubkopierer laufen lässt. Weil man bei denen nämlich in der Regel das Komplettpaket bekommt. Ein Beispiel ist Mass Effect (3) (und nein, ich habe das Original nur halt nicht vollständig), wo es 1000 verschiedene Versionen mit verschiedenen Inhalten und Boni gab, wer alles wollte musste zumindest die Version von Game Stop, Amazon und noch irgend eine kaufen (also drei Mal das Hauptspiel) plus halt den Rest der DLCs. Bei den Raubkopien gibt es bei sowas dann immer schöne Komplettpakete, wo alles drin ist. 

Das Ergebnis für mich bei solchem Gebaren ist, dass ich solche Titel nur noch extrem günstig im Sale kaufe (dann halt auch mal ohne DLCs) oder auf GotY Editionen warte (die dann aber weil der Titel alt ist auch nicht mehr Vollpreis). Also zumindest bei mir schneiden sich die Publisher mit ihrem DLC-Wahn ins eigene Fleisch. Aber na gut, wenn es genug Leute gibt die Vollpreis kaufen und dann noch Season Pass etc., und es sich für die Hersteller so lohnt, verständlich. Für mich wird ein Spiel dadurch nur entwertet.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> DLCs und solche Sche*ße ist genau das, was mich dann eher in die Arme der Raubkopierer laufen lässt. Weil man bei denen nämlich in der Regel das Komplettpaket bekommt. Ein Beispiel ist Mass Effect (3) (und nein, ich habe das Original nur halt nicht vollständig), wo es 1000 verschiedene Versionen mit verschiedenen Inhalten und Boni gab, wer alles wollte musste zumindest die Version von Game Stop, Amazon und noch irgend eine kaufen (also drei Mal das Hauptspiel) plus halt den Rest der DLCs. Bei den Raubkopien gibt es bei sowas dann immer schöne Komplettpakete, wo alles drin ist.


Aber diese ganzen "Preorder-DLC" je nach Verkäufer ist doch meistens so marginal, dass sich darüber aufregen garnicht lohnt. 

Meistens sind es Skins o.ä., aber nichts, was ein Spiel spürbar schmälern würde ... jedenfalls sind mir keine Spiele bekannt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> DLCs und solche Sche*ße ist genau das, was mich dann eher in die Arme der Raubkopierer laufen lässt. Weil man bei denen nämlich in der Regel das Komplettpaket bekommt. Ein Beispiel ist Mass Effect (3) (und nein, ich habe das Original nur halt nicht vollständig), wo es 1000 verschiedene Versionen mit verschiedenen Inhalten und Boni gab, wer alles wollte musste zumindest die Version von Game Stop, Amazon und noch irgend eine kaufen (also drei Mal das Hauptspiel) plus halt den Rest der DLCs. Bei den Raubkopien gibt es bei sowas dann immer schöne Komplettpakete, wo alles drin ist.
> 
> Das Ergebnis für mich bei solchem Gebaren ist, dass ich solche Titel nur noch extrem günstig im Sale kaufe (dann halt auch mal ohne DLCs) oder auf GotY Editionen warte (die dann aber weil der Titel alt ist auch nicht mehr Vollpreis). Also zumindest bei mir schneiden sich die Publisher mit ihrem DLC-Wahn ins eigene Fleisch. Aber na gut, wenn es genug Leute gibt die Vollpreis kaufen und dann noch Season Pass etc., und es sich für die Hersteller so lohnt, verständlich. Für mich wird ein Spiel dadurch nur entwertet.



Ubisoft ist da am schlimmsten. Bei Spielen wie AC und Watch Dogs gibt es 7-8 verschiedene Versionen und keine hat alles (digitale) an Bord. Wenn mal ein physisches Goodie fehlt ok. Wenn aber in jeder Version irgendeine Mission fehlt ist das belastend.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber diese ganzen "Preorder-DLC" je nach Verkäufer ist doch meistens so marginal, dass sich darüber aufregen garnicht lohnt.
> 
> Meistens sind es Skins o.ä., aber nichts, was ein Spiel spürbar schmälern würde ... jedenfalls sind mir keine Spiele bekannt.



Sicherlich ist es rein subjektiv, bei mir entsteht dadurch halt das Gefühl, ich hätte ein unvollständiges Spiel und dadurch sinkt für mich die Bereitschaft da (viel) Geld zu bezahlen, der Wert des Titels sinkt - für mich halt - erheblich. 
Ich schrieb ja auch, ich kaufe diese Titel dann trotzdem und habe meinen Spaß mit, aber eben dann nicht zum Vollpreis, da erwarte ich einfach ein vollständiges Komplettpaket.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber diese ganzen "Preorder-DLC" je nach Verkäufer ist doch meistens so marginal, dass sich darüber aufregen garnicht lohnt.
> 
> Meistens sind es Skins o.ä., aber nichts, was ein Spiel spürbar schmälern würde ... jedenfalls sind mir keine Spiele bekannt.



*hust* Watchdogs *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> Generell herrscht bei den meisten RaubmorduntotschlagKopierern eine merkwürdige Rechtsauffassung.



Die herrscht bei den Spiele-Publishern auch. Angefangen damit, dass man behauptet, keine Spiele sondern Lizenzen zu verkaufen. Ist schon mal jemand in ein Kaufhaus gegangen und dann stand da über den Regalen "PC-Lizenzen", "Playstation-Lizenzen" und "X-Box-Lizenzen"?

Wie dem auch sei: ich zahle gern für Spiele, solange ich ein gutes Produkt und keinen unerwünschten DRM erhalte.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2016)

@ShawnX





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uab0ojpqOMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die herrscht bei den Spiele-Publishern auch. Angefangen damit, dass man behauptet, keine Spiele sondern Lizenzen zu verkaufen. Ist schon mal jemand in ein Kaufhaus gegangen und dann stand da über den Regalen "PC-Lizenzen", "Playstation-Lizenzen" und "X-Box-Lizenzen"?


Man kauft ja auch in Deutschland bzw. Europa keine Lizenzen sondern das Spiel (die Lizenz gibt es ja nur obendrauf und deren Bestimmungen sind zum Teil, zumindest wenn 1:1 aus USA übernommen hier ohnehin ungültig) und wird durch Kauf dessen Eigentümer. Viele verwechseln dann, dass man durch Eigentum eben noch lange kein Urheberrecht hat. 

Um dieses Eigentumsrecht auszuhebeln haben sich die Publisher eben das ganz perfides ausgedacht und binden die Spiele an Onlinekonten, und diese gehören dann dem Publisher / Vertrieb, sodass die Eigentumsrechte beschnitten sind. 

Auf PC habe ich mich mit abgefunden, aber auch da gilt, kaufe ich definitiv dann nicht zum Vollpreis (gleiches Spiel wie DLCs). Und auf Konsole habe ich das bei Retailspielen zum Glück nicht, das sind jetzt auch praktisch meine letzt verbliebenen Sammlerobjekte.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> *hust* Watchdogs *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch super unkompliziert oder nicht? So eine Übersicht will uns eigentlich nur eins sagen
"Kauf mich nicht "


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> *hust* Watchdogs *hust*
> 
> [Versionsübersicht]


Grandios finde ich ja, daß bei der "Dedsec Edition" das "Dedsec Pack" *nicht *mit dabei ist ...


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. August 2016)

OK, ich gebe zu, das ein oder andere mal habe ich auch ein Spiel aus dem Netz geladen! 

Aber wie die Umfrage schon bestätigt, ab einem gewissen Alter und Steigender Einkommensklasse eher nicht mehr! Ich habe auch über 210 Spiele in meiner Steam Datenbank, 20 in Origin und ca 20 in Uplay die ich alle bezahlt habe! 

Spiele die ich bereit bin zu Unterstützen, zb. Witcher 3, Skyrim, Etliche EarlyAcces Titel, kaufe ich mir lieber! 

Aber ich lasse mich ungerne von Publishern/Entwicklern verarschen! A la Batman Arkham Night (Verbuggt und Unspielbar zu Release), eigentlich jeden Ubisoft Titel der vergangenen Jahre (AC Unity, WatchDogs, TheDivision) Oder wie jetzt bei No Man's Sky bei dem einfach angekündigte Features fehlen. Ganz zu schweigen von dieser DLC und PreOrder Politik die ich so gar nicht teile!

Da man sich ja auch auf die Fachpresse nicht mehr verlassen kann, die bei jedem der oben genannten Spiele einen Hype losgetreten haben, oder es auch keine Demos etc gib bleibt einem "erstmal" nur das Raubkopieren. Später kann man das Spiel immer noch kaufen! Heute kaufe ich mir auch die verbuggten Spiele, aber nicht zu Release sondern Jahre später zu Sale Preisen!

_
Ja, ich habe Spiele aus dem Netz geladen! Nein, es tut mir nicht leid! _


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2016)

Lustig ist ja dass selber Ubisoft Cracks für Patch genutzt haben
Ubisoft uses Reloaded crack as patch | bit-gamer.net

Von daher kann ja der schwarze Markt ja nicht so immer schlecht sein, wenn selbst die eigentlichen Entwickler/Publisher darauf zugreifen müssen damit ihr  Spiel funktioniert


----------



## ShawnX (29. August 2016)

Hmm die Doku ist schon etwas sehr kurz und einseitig. 
1980: Fataler Fehler einen Kopierschutz zu entwickeln - frag mich wie mein PC heute Aussehen würde wenn man sich in den 80ern dazu entschieden hätte alles für jeden frei verfügbar zu machen - ob dann wirklich noch irgendeiner als Entwickler gearbeitet hätte - also dann wäre ja für die Leute klar gewesen das man damit einfach nix verdient und Großprojekte niemals refinanzierbar wären. Zudem wird suggeriert das Linux, Wikipedia, Open Source etc. nur aus Protest entstanden sind - da hab ich auch meine Zweifel dran.
Am Ende wird doch glatt behauptet das die gesammte Netzgemeinde aus Protest Daten kopiert und teilt - das kann auch nicht sein ernst sein. Ich hab früher Dinge kopiert weil ich es konnte und nicht gerafft habe das Software herstellen auch wirklich Arbeit macht - von Protest keine Spur. 
Die Grenzen zwischen Open Source, Kultur, Wissen und dem kopieren von Musik verschwimmen in der Doku auch total. Und ob es jetzt zur freien Verbreitung von Wissen und Information zählt wenn man Doom kopiert ....
Woher das Zeugs zum kopieren kommen soll wenn alles für alle gratis ist hinterfragt er auch nicht...
Alles in allem ganz schön unreflektierte Doku.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2016)

Deswegen gibt es ja auch den Spruch: Der Raubkopierer von heute kann der Käufer von Morgen sein.
Das war doch schon zu C64 Zeiten so. Als die Leute jung waren, da hatten doch so viele Raubkopien. Später dann als die erste Arbeit und der Lohn kam, haben die Leute dann plötzlich angefangen die Spiele zu kaufen.
Nicht jeder Raubkopierer bleibt das immer.

Ich persönlich kann damit aber nichts anfangen. Auf meinem PC wird man keine einzige Raubkopie finden. Ich kaufe meine Spiele alle, auch Kaspersky und so etwas. Ansonsten nutze ich solche Open Source Sachen. LibreOffice usw.


----------



## sadira (29. August 2016)

Ich hab im laufe meiner Gamerzeit sicher schon nen gegenwert von einem merzedes ausgegeben, irgendwann muss ja mal schluss sein *g*

nee spass früher mit wenig geld wurde natürlich viel kopiert, heute hab ich garnicht mehr die Zeit all das zu spielen, da wird das gekauft worauf ich lust habe, dennoch geb ich gern zu das ich bei titel wo ich mir echt unsicher bin, mal eben das game ziehe und ausprobiere.

hab 60 euro für no mans sky ausgegeben dabei gabs das 2-3 stunden später frei zum download.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die grossen Firmen haben einfach ihre glaubwürdigkeit verloren und damals gab es auch noch Demo !

Aus den Grund wird das AAA Spiel nicht gekauft bei Releas es sei den es ist für 20€ im Preorder Angebot in einem Keyshop wie bei Just Cause 3


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. August 2016)

In der Schulzeit (damals, als man noch irgendwie von 5 Mark Taschengeld in der Woche leben musste  ) hatte ich natürlich auch das eine oder andere gebrannte Spiel rumliegen. Aber das ist mittlerweile halt auch wieder eine ganze Weile her und die Zeiten ändern sich. Man fängt zu arbeiten an, hat daher mehr Geld zur Verfügung. Und gleichzeitig weniger Zeit zur Verfügung, also kann man eh nicht mehr so viel zocken (oder will vielleicht sogar gar nicht mehr so viel zocken). Das natürlich schonmal als Grundmotivation, seit Jahren keine Raubkopien mehr zu nutzen. 
Aber auch sonst hat sich auch viel bei meiner allgemeinen Einstellung zu Spielen geändert, ich spiele nicht mehr einfach alles, was mir so in die Hände kommt, sondern eben nur noch solche Titel, die mich auch über einen ordentlichen Zeitraum beschäftigen können. Und außerdem bin ich aus vielen Gründen mittlerweile auch praktisch komplett davon weg, Spiele zu Release oder auch nur kurz danach zu kaufen. Wenn man eben kein Problem damit hat, mal 1,2 Jahre plus minus zu warten (habe ich nicht, muss nicht immer das aktuellste sein), spart man ne Menge Geld und oft auch ne Menge Frust, weil die Spiele eben günstiger werden, bis dahin hoffentlich ordentlich gepatcht sind und/oder in einer GotY-Edition auch gleich alle DLCs dabei sind.
Das letzte Spiel, das ich mir kurz nach Release mal geholt habe, war Fallout 4, weil, tja, weil es halt Fallout 4 ist  . Nicht, dass ich den Kauf irgendwie bereut hätte, aber spätestens sobald für 30 oder weniger Euro eine GotY davon im Händlerregal steht, denk ich eben doch unweigerlich: hmm, hättste mal besser gewartet^^.


----------



## D-Wave (29. August 2016)

Kann die Raubkopierer verstehen wenn das Spiel Scheiße ist, kann mans auf diese Weise noch davor testen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. August 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Kann die Raubkopierer verstehen wenn das Spiel Scheiße ist, kann mans auf diese Weise noch davor testen.


- Zu ungeduldig, Tests / Reviews... abzuwarten?
- Zu faul, vorab Tests / Reviews... zu lesen?
- Zu blöd, sich vorab wie auch immer über die Qualität eines Produkts zu informieren, bevor man es sich anschafft?
Falls mindestens einer der oberen 3 Punkte NICHT zutrifft: wenn das Spiel scheiße ist, scheiß auf das Spiel.
Falls jedoch alle 3 Punkte zutreffen: statt scheiß Spiele zu zocken, lieber mal ein gutes Buch lesen, hilft vielleicht...


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Kann die Raubkopierer verstehen wenn das Spiel Scheiße ist, kann mans auf diese Weise noch davor testen.


Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Reviews und Let's Plays YouTube & Co zumüllen und das in diversesten Formaten getestet und in unzähligen Community Foren & Co zerredet wird, bleibt eigentlich nur die _technische _Komponente als Ausrede über. Die Kritikpunkte bspweise eines _No Man's Sky_ wurden doch überall diskutiert und bekannt gegeben.


----------



## PureLoci (29. August 2016)

Die Umfrage hat viele Wahrheiten drin. Früher als Schüler hat man fast alle Spiele von jemanden kopiert bekommen. Damals gab es zu 3,5" Disketten-Zeiten nicht mal einen Kopierschutz. Das Gleiche mit Musik auf Kassetten. Dann kam das schnelle Internet und man musste die neue schnelle Geschwindigkeit irgendwie nutzen. Da wurde alles gesaugt, was ging.

Später, als man richtig Geld verdient hat, kauft man sich ehrlich alles. Sicher auch mit einem Gewissen, gerade wenn man arbeitet und die Leute für den Service wenig oder am besten nichts bezahlen wollen. Da versteht man das Ganze viel mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch den Spruch: Der Raubkopierer von heute kann der Käufer von Morgen sein.
> Das war doch schon zu C64 Zeiten so. Als die Leute jung waren, da hatten doch so viele Raubkopien. Später dann als die erste Arbeit und der Lohn kam, haben die Leute dann plötzlich angefangen die Spiele zu kaufen.
> Nicht jeder Raubkopierer bleibt das immer.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann damit aber nichts anfangen. Auf meinem PC wird man keine einzige Raubkopie finden. Ich kaufe meine Spiele alle, auch Kaspersky und so etwas. Ansonsten nutze ich solche Open Source Sachen. LibreOffice usw.



Ich behaupte sogar, dass sich Computer im Heimbetrieb nur durchgesetzt haben (siehe Konsolen, die heirzulande in den 80ern quasi keine Rolle spielten), weil man alles als Raubkopie bekam. Hätten die Leute auch noch die Software teuer kaufen müssen (und gerade Anwendungsprogramme waren früher richtig teuer), dann wäre das eine ziemlich überschaubare Nische geblieben. 
So haben die Raubkopien den Hardwareumsatz erheblich angekurbelt und dadurch langfristig übrigens auch die Softwareverkäufe.

Ich gebe übrigens im Zweifel lieber Geld für eine gute Anwendungssoftware aus, als auch schlechte Open Source zu setzen, bloß weil die kostenlos ist. 
Ein Tipp für Anwendungssoftware sind die täglichen kostenlosen Giveaways von kommerziellen Programmen etwa bei Sharewareonsale oder Giveawayoftheday. Da kriege ich eigentlich immer meine Virenscanner und auch vieles andere her, etwa gute Bildberarbeitungen ohne einen Cent zu zahlen. Auch Ashampoo verschenkt immer mal die Vorversion von Programmen, da gibt es einige tolle Software.
Bei Office komme ich um Microsoft Office nicht herum, ansonsten ist Softmaker Office die Alternative (gibt es auch in einer kostenlosen Version) aber mit Libre Office kann man mich jagen, das ist lahme, umständliche Bloatware.


----------



## D-Wave (29. August 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> - Zu ungeduldig, Tests / Reviews... abzuwarten?
> - Zu faul, vorab Tests / Reviews... zu lesen?
> - Zu blöd, sich vorab wie auch immer über die Qualität eines Produkts zu informieren, bevor man es sich anschafft?
> Falls mindestens einer der oberen 3 Punkte NICHT zutrifft: wenn das Spiel scheiße ist, scheiß auf das Spiel.
> Falls jedoch alle 3 Punkte zutreffen: statt scheiß Spiele zu zocken, lieber mal ein gutes Buch lesen, hilft vielleicht...



Na dann schreib mal die Fortsetzung vom Herr der Ringe, du ich habe genug Zeit für jeden Müll Typ. Gelesen hast dus wohl schon zu oft. In der Welt von Heute, hat halt keiner mehr Zeit irgendetwas zu lesen. Oder Stundenlange Reviews anzuschauen wo man selbst nicht auf den Geschmack kommt. Ich weis nicht warum einige Leute immer unter meinen Beitrag scheißen, geht dir da einer ab oder was ist los? Im Thema Fekalsprache hab ichs genau so gut drauf wie du.


----------



## D-Wave (29. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Reviews und Let's Plays YouTube & Co zumüllen und das in diversesten Formaten getestet und in unzähligen Community Foren & Co zerredet wird, bleibt eigentlich nur die _technische _Komponente als Ausrede über. Die Kritikpunkte bspweise eines _No Man's Sky_ wurden doch überall diskutiert und bekannt gegeben.



Alter komm mal runter wo steht hier No Mans Sky..... Ey Ey Ey. Ich würde es auch auf gewisse Divisions und Battlefronts einhageln lassen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. August 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Na dann schreib mal die Fortsetzung vom Herr der Ringe, du ich habe genug Zeit für jeden Müll Typ. Gelesen hast dus wohl schon zu oft. In der Welt von Heute, hat halt keiner mehr Zeit irgendetwas zu lesen. Oder Stundenlange Reviews anzuschauen wo man selbst nicht auf den Geschmack kommt. Ich weis nicht warum einige Leute immer unter meinen Beitrag scheißen, geht dir da einer ab oder was ist los? Im Thema Fekalsprache hab ichs genau so gut drauf wie du.


Hmm, gar keine so schlechte Idee, vielleicht schreibe ich tatsächlich eines Tages mal die Fortsetzung vom Herr der Ringe, bloß bin ich zurzeit leider viel zu ausgelastet mit dem ganzen Zocken und Kommentare schreiben, und kaum hast du den Herr der Ringe erwähnt, krieg ich tatsächlich Lust, mal wieder die Bücher zu lesen, etwas, das man gar nicht zu oft machen kann...
Und auch abgesehen von mir gibt es, selbst in der Welt von Heute, noch reichlich Leute, die Zeit haben, irgendetwas zu lesen. Selbst du hast offenbar meinen Kommentar gelesen, sonst könntest du ja schlecht drauf antworten.
Nebenbei, Reviews müssen auch nicht stundenlang laufen, 5 Minuten auf Youtube reichen da in der Welt von Heute oftmals schon aus.
Und dass du selbst das Thema Fäkalsprache (nicht Fekalsprache) nicht drauf hast, dürfte wohl einer der Gründe sein, warum einige Leute immer unter deinen Beitrag schei*en... die versuchen wohl bloß, dir die Ka**e mal beizubringen.
Und verdammt, jetzt ist mir am Ende doch echt noch einer abgegangen.
PS: um nicht gänzlich offtopic zu bleiben: wenn dieses Forum kostenpflichtig wäre, würde ich mir deine Kommentare wohl nicht mal als gerippte Version holen, denn was soll ich mit einer Raubkopie von etwas, das Scheibenkleister ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht warum einige Leute immer unter meinen Beitrag scheißen



das wundert mich nicht


----------



## belakor602 (29. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu wissen wieviele der Leute die für Games bezahlen sich im Gegenzug dann Filme/Musik illegal beschaffen.


95%? Ich kann mir ned vorstellen dass es viele gibt die wirklich jeden einzelnen Song kaufen. Youtube to Mp3 is ja glaub ich eh Grauzone also meh. Filme werden es sicher weniger Raubkopierer als in der Musikbranche geben aber trotzdem mehr wie mit Games.


----------



## MichaelG (29. August 2016)

Ich z.B. Kaufe selten CD aber habe Originale.


----------



## ShawnX (29. August 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> 95%? Ich kann mir ned vorstellen dass es viele gibt die wirklich jeden einzelnen Song kaufen. Youtube to Mp3 is ja glaub ich eh Grauzone also meh. Filme werden es sicher weniger Raubkopierer als in der Musikbranche geben aber trotzdem mehr wie mit Games.


Also ich denke fast genauso - also Filme weniger als bei Musik - da muss dann aber wirklich die Grauzonen einbeziehen - also wie du schon gesagt hast Yt2mp3 - würde aber auch (illegales) streaming mit einbeziehen wollen.
Find 95% trotzdem ganz schön viel - das wär ja nur einer von 20 der sein Zeug wirklich bezahlt - denke durch Netflix etc. dürfte das nichtmal mehr bei 60% liegen - kann aber auch wirklich bei 90+% liegen - werdens wohl so schnell nicht rausfinden. Auf alle Fälle Interessante Einschätzung.



D-Wave schrieb:


> ich weis nicht warum einige Leute  immer unter meinen Beitrag scheißen, geht dir da einer ab oder was ist  los? Im Thema Fekalsprache hab ichs genau so gut drauf wie du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten aber ich hätte schon die ein oder andere Idee warum das so ist...


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Hmm, gar keine so schlechte Idee, vielleicht schreibe ich tatsächlich eines Tages mal die Fortsetzung vom Herr der Ringe...



Ich glaube, Du müsstest dann noch etwas warten - zumindest mit der Veröffentlichung. Wenn Du die englische Fassung als Grundlage nimmst, müsstest Du wohl noch bis 2024 warten... Es sei denn, Du heisst in Wahrheit Christopher Tolkien


----------



## MrFob (30. August 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch den Spruch: Der Raubkopierer von heute kann der Käufer von Morgen sein.
> Das war doch schon zu C64 Zeiten so. Als die Leute jung waren, da hatten doch so viele Raubkopien. Später dann als die erste Arbeit und der Lohn kam, haben die Leute dann plötzlich angefangen die Spiele zu kaufen.
> Nicht jeder Raubkopierer bleibt das immer.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann damit aber nichts anfangen. Auf meinem PC wird man keine einzige Raubkopie finden. Ich kaufe meine Spiele alle, auch Kaspersky und so etwas. Ansonsten nutze ich solche Open Source Sachen. LibreOffice usw.



Ja, kann ich bestaetigen. Bin da ein typischer Fall. Gott was haben wir in den 90ern Disketten kopiert und CDs gebrannt (hatten einen Kumpel, der einen dieser neuen Brenner hatte, der eine halbe Nacht fuer eine CD gebraucht hat (2x), bei dem konnte man sich dann fuer Kopien anmelden ). Aber an uns gingen auch echt keine Verkaeufe verloren denn wir butterten trotzdem einen Grossteil unsres Taschengeldes in neue Spiele, die wir dann halt "teilten".

Heute - mit etwas mehr finanzieller Freiheit - ist das natuerlich anders. Aber in Zeiten von Steam Sales, Piles of Shame und da man ja im DLC Wahn eh besser beraten ist auf GOTYs zu warten kriegt man die Spiele im Endeffekt zwar vielleicht erst ein Jahr nach Release aber dafuer auch guenstiger. Es geht mir im Endeffekt immer noch so, dass ich Spiele zum Release Preis nur in Ausnahmefaellen kaufe (letztes Jahr nur Witcher 3, dieses Jahr immerhin schon Mirror's Edge Catalyst, NMS und Deus Ex) aber Raubkopien habe ich schon seit mindesten 15 Jahren keine mehr auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. August 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du müsstest dann noch etwas warten - zumindest mit der Veröffentlichung. Wenn Du die englische Fassung als Grundlage nimmst, müsstest Du wohl noch bis 2024 warten... Es sei denn, Du heisst in Wahrheit Christopher Tolkien


Nein, in Wahrheit heiße ich natürlich Bilbo Beutlin, aber als ausgebildeter Meisterdieb werd ich das schon irgendwie hinkriegen, mich an Patent-Wächtern und Urheberrechts-Trollen vorbeizuschleichen.  Obwohl, vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen praktischen Zauberring verloren, der mir bei solchen Unternehmungen doch eigentlich immer sehr hilfreich war. Ich verwette meine beste Pfeife darauf, dass da bestimmt dieser ehemals grau-, heute eher weißhaarige Spitzhut Gandalf dahintersteckt, mit dem Mann hat man ständig nix als Scherereien...


----------



## Pootch (30. August 2016)

Wunder mich nicht.. Warum?
Weil so wie derzeit die Spiele auf den Markt kommen, sind diese keine 5€ wert. Bugs und Game Crashes so weit das Auge Reicht.. Grafikdowngrades, unfertige Spiele, fehlende Features.

Early Access ist Abzocke pur, somit muss man sich die nicht mehr vorhandenen "Demos" illegal besorgen um ein Spiel probe zu spielen.
Wenns passt, kauft man es..


----------



## ShawnX (30. August 2016)

Pootch schrieb:


> Weil so wie derzeit die Spiele auf den Markt kommen, sind diese keine 5€ wert. Bugs und Game Crashes so weit das Auge Reicht.. Grafikdowngrades, unfertige Spiele, fehlende Features.


Das betrifft ja offensichtlich restlos alle Spiele die derzeit auf den Markt kommen.....
Ist meine liebste Rechtfertigung - selber Schuld wenn ihr keine Demo macht! Feature XY ist nicht mehr im Spiel? Tja selbst schuld wenn man es sich kostenlos besorgt! Die Grafik ist nicht wie im Trailer? Also wirklich - da wird ja selbst die Polizei verstehen wenn man dafür kein Geld mehr ausgibt.
Dann lad ich mir das Spiel halt runter wenn ihr es nicht für 5€ anbietet! - so eine Frechheit - am Ende wollen die vieleicht noch was an dem Spiel verdienen - mit meinem Geld! - Also man hat ja wirklich keine Wahl mehr - wird ja regelrecht dazu gezwungen Spiele illegal zu laden!




Pootch schrieb:


> Early Access ist Abzocke pur, somit muss man sich die nicht mehr  vorhandenen "Demos" illegal besorgen um ein Spiel probe zu spielen.


Jap man muss sich das Illegal besorgen - sonst wird man erschossen. Ist ja offenbar neuste Bürgerpflicht jedes Game zu zocken.
Ist ja echt auch frech Leuten zu sagen das sie ne Beta oder Alpha bekommen und dann noch Geld zu verlangen - also echt - die wollen doch das man ihren Scheiß illegal runterlädt!



Pootch schrieb:


> Bugs und Game Crashes so weit das Auge Reicht..


Vieleicht liegt das an den Versionen die man halt so spielt?
Also sich ein Spiel Illegal laden und dann auf Crashes und Bugs berufen....
Aber schon klar - auch die illegalen Games werden gepatcht - BotnetZombie v1.2 

So ich geh jetzt Einkaufen - wenn die mich nicht alles kosten lassen klau ich halt alles! Das auch viel günstiger 

Sry aber Leute die so argumentieren sind entweder zu Arm sich die Games zu kaufen oder wissen einfach nicht wie man einen Refund durchzieht. Klingt in dem Fall aber einfach nach zuviel Freizeit und zu wenig Geld - das legt sich mit dem Alter wie wir gelernt haben


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. August 2016)

Man könnte ja einfach auf's Gamen verzichten, wenn alle Spiele von heute scheiße sind?
Es ist doch ein freier Markt und ihr seid nicht gezwungen, zu konsumieren.

Die Argumentation ist in etwa wie: "Ich hasse Äpfel, also nehme ich nur welche und bezahle nicht!"


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt Einkaufen - wenn die mich nicht alles kosten lassen klau ich halt alles! Das auch viel günstiger



Diebstahl / Raub - da klaut man eine Sache, die Sache ist greifbar es entsteht ein realer Verlust.
Sowohl der Diebstahl als auch der Raub im Rechtssinne setzen eine Wegnahme voraus.

Nicht lizensierte Kopie - es verschwindet nichts. Es ist nicht greifbar - ob ein Verlust besteht ist unbekannt da man nie weiss ob die Person es auch gekauft hätte.
Anders als beim Diebstahl / Raub verschwindet nicht eine Sache sondern sie wird expotenziell vermehrt. Die Sache wird unerlaubt vervielfältig und öffentlich gemacht.

Aber die Industrie hat ja schon seit über ein Jahrzehnt kein Interesse die richtigen Begriffe zu verwenden man will die Leute die es machen anprangern und sie kriminalisieren.  Teilweise sogar mit extremen Mittel die später verboten wurden wie dieser alte Werbespot.
Weil sie gegen das Grundgesetz verstossen hat. SPD gegen "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher"-Kampagne - Golem.de

Es gibt übrigens seit mindestens einen Jahrzehnt eine Zwangsabgabe auf Speichermedien Festplatte, Speichersticks, Rohlinge und co weil man ja eine Privatkopie damit anlegen könnte. Privatkopien sind übrigens nicht verboten solang man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens seit mindestens einen Jahrzehnt eine Zwangsabgabe auf Speichermedien Festplatte, Speichersticks, Rohlinge und co weil man ja eine Privatkopie damit anlegen könnte. Privatkopien sind übrigens nicht verboten solang man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht.



Was allerdings nicht für Software gilt, die ist da explizit ausgenommen, bei digitalen(!) Büchern glaube ich auch. Privatkopien gibt es also in erster Linie bei Musik und Filmen und Papierbüchern. Es war z.B. immer erlaubt einen Film oder eine CD auszuleihen und für sich zu kopieren. Seit ein paar Jahren darf man dafür halt keinen Kopierschutz mehr umgehen, da hat die Industrie ein schönes Gesetz durchgedrückt und der Gesetzgeber kann sich rausreden: "man darf ja noch kopieren".


----------



## ShawnX (30. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Diebstahl / Raub - da klaut man eine Sache, die Sache ist greifbar es entsteht ein realer Verlust.
> Sowohl der Diebstahl als auch der Raub im Rechtssinne setzen eine Wegnahme voraus.
> 
> Nicht lizensierte Kopie - es verschwindet nichts. Es ist nicht greifbar - ob ein Verlust besteht ist unbekannt da man nie weiss ob die Person es auch gekauft hätte.
> Anders als beim Diebstahl / Raub verschwindet nicht eine Sache sondern sie wird expotenziell vermehrt. Die Sache wird unerlaubt vervielfältig und öffentlich gemacht.



Der Vorgang ist mir durchaus bekannt.
Ist "Raubkopieren" (Das ist halt der Terminus der benutzt wird) jetzt wieder total OK weil ja nix verschwindet und man ja eh nicht weis ob die Person es jemals gekauft hätte oder willst du jetzt nur ein anderes Wort einführen? Schwarzvermehrer, Nicht lizensierter Kopier oder so was? Also ich mein das würde jetzt rein gar nichts ändern - aber wenns hilft - mir ist es ziemlich egal wie man das nennt (Dem Gesetz ist es glaube auch egal). Übrigens setzt niemand Raubkopierer mit Raubüberfall etc. gleich von daher ist es auch nur ein Begriff - nicht mehr.



Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens seit mindestens einen Jahrzehnt eine Zwangsabgabe auf  Speichermedien Festplatte, Speichersticks, Rohlinge und co weil man ja  eine Privatkopie damit anlegen könnte. Privatkopien sind übrigens nicht  verboten solang man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht.


Ist mir auch bekannt - PrivatKopie ist aber halt auch für den Eigenbedarf gedacht und rechtfertigt im Bereich Raubkopie einfach gar nix. Die Abgabe ist aber eine Frechheit und das war sie schon bei der Einführung - kostenpflichtige Software/Musik/Filme ohne Kopierschutz gibts quasi nicht mehr - auch wenn z.B. GOG beweist das es geht - damit ist die rechtfertigung für diese Abgabe einfach seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## dPbvulkan (30. August 2016)

Ich halte 25% für übertrieben. Ich selber besitze keine einzige schwarze Kopie und weiß auch warum. Wenn ich ein Spiel mag, dann kaufe ich es, alleine um den Entwickler zu belohnen für seine Arbeit. Das einzige Szenario was ich mir vorstellen könnte (!), wäre dass ich eine Kopie lade um es zu testen, so wie es früher ja auch Demos gab. Ich wäre also dafür, dass die Entwickler wieder Demos bereitstellen. Irgendwie hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass man das mit Absicht nicht macht.


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2016)

Mir ging es halt nur über das "übermässige aufgebausche in den medien" 

Für Indie Spiele ist es am schlimmsten - die üblichen verdächtigen firmen verdienen es nicht besser durch ihre vertriebspolitik und co


----------



## battschack (30. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> Das




Sorry wenn ich dich entäusche aber meistens laufen die geladenen spiele besser 



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Ich halte 25% für übertrieben. Ich selber  besitze keine einzige schwarze Kopie und weiß auch warum. Wenn ich ein  Spiel mag, dann kaufe ich es, alleine um den Entwickler zu belohnen für  seine Arbeit. Das einzige Szenario was ich mir vorstellen könnte (!),  wäre dass ich eine Kopie lade um es zu testen, so wie es früher ja auch  Demos gab. Ich wäre also dafür, dass die Entwickler wieder Demos  bereitstellen. Irgendwie hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass man das mit  Absicht nicht macht.



Natürlich kommen demos mit absicht nicht. 

1. Kostet es wieder ein paar €
2. So sehen die leute ja schon vorher wie kacke das spiel ist oder es einfach doch nix für jemanden ist. Und viele blindkäufer springen da schon ab^^


----------



## ShawnX (30. August 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dich entäusche aber meistens laufen die geladenen spiele besser


Keine Sorge, entäuscht mich nicht - stimmt halt auch einfach nicht  

Als nächstes kommt dann was? Geladene Spiele updaten sich auch besser als gekaufte? Cracks sind in wirklichkeit inoffiziele Patches die Virenscanner natürlich zufällig nicht grade mögen (und nein - es liegt nicht in der Natur der Sache das Scanner auf sowas anspringen)? Installation dann auch einfacher als bei gekauften? 
Für gewöhnlich macht Steam etc. ein Game nicht langsamer nur weil es Hintergrund läuft und mehr Abstürze etc. gibts auch nicht, zudem macht der Crack wer weiß was im Hintergrund. Ob das jetzt wirklich besser ist als die furchtbaren Steam AGBs die dir wenigstens mitteilen was passiert sei mal jedem selbst überlassen.

Kannst mir aber auch gerne Beispiele nennen... Also hast du denn geladene Spiele die mehr Frames bringen als die Originalen oder weniger Bugs besitzen oder besser gepatcht werden und jetzt komm mir nicht damit das Ladezeiten kürzer sind weil man halt Offline ist xD. Da geladene Spiele ja "meistens" besser laufen erwarte ich jetzt aber ne dicke Liste mit Quelle  - (aber bitte nicht die Offensichtlichen ala - Cracker konnten AC zocken weil Server Arsch- Spiel Arsch) vieleicht lern ich daraus ja noch was. 
Der einzige Vorteil ist das die Leute mit dem gecrackten Zeugs auch offline zocken können - was schon irgendwie traurig ist, aber auch nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2016)

Doch, es ist kein Zufall das Virenscanner auf Cracks anspringen, die verändern nun einmal Dateien. Allerdings springen Virenscanner auf jeden möglichen Krams an, der völlig harmlos und so gewollt ist. Ich habe da schon einige Systemtools gehabt (keine Cracks) wo irgendwelche Virenscanner quasi durchgedreht sind, obwohl überhaupt nichts war. Die meisten Cracks von den etablierten Gruppen sind völlig in Ordnund. Nur einen Crack direkt bei Google suchen führt meist zu Phising-Seiten etc. die dann auch gar keine Cracks enthalten sondern ausschließlich Malware, diese Seiten erkennt man aber leicht, da sie völlig anders aufgebaut sind als die normalen Filesharing-Seiten. 

Und gecrackte Spiele können durchaus besser laufen als Originale, weil der Kopierschutz wegfällt, der ggf. auch einige Resourcen schluckt. Patches muss man dann allerdings bei den kopierten Spielen selbst runterladen und installieren.

Schlimmer als bei Spielen ist es aber bei einiger (günstigerer) Anwendungssoftware. Deswegen weiß ich das mit den Cracks. Ich habe z.B. das Programm Action! als Original, plötzlich erzählt der mir nach dem Starten, das meine Seriennummer "geblacklistet" wurde und das Programm deswegen gesperrt. Ich beim Hersteller angefragt, lapidare Antwort: Kaufen sie neu! 
Ähnliches Spiel bei zwei anderen Programmen, etwa Zoom Player, es gab ein Update, habe ich durchgeführt, plötzlich bin ich auf der Testversion, mein Originalkey galt nur für die alte. Also Programm deinstalliert, alte Version neu installiert, weigert sich zu aktivieren (wahrscheinlich wegen irgendwelcher Registry Einträge). 
Ich sehe es in solchen Fällen als völlig legitim an dann Cracks zu nutzen.


----------



## ShawnX (30. August 2016)

Hmm also wenn ich eine Datei mit einer anderen ersetze müsste der Logik nach ja der Virenscanner anspringen unabhänig vom Inhalt der Datei...? Cracks verändern eigentlich auch eher selten Dateien - ersetzen sie vielmehr - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - oder das läuft mittlerweile einfach anders.

Das Virenscanner gerne mal Fehlalarm geben stimmt - die einen mehr die anderen weniger - bedenken sollte man dennoch haben wenn man in der Anleitung zur Abschaltung aufgefordert wird. BtW erkennen die meisten Virenscanner Cracks auch nur als unerwünschte Software - nichtmal klar als Virus - damit ist quasi niemand mehr in der lage wirklich zu merken ob er grade einen Virus installiert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die meisten Cracks von den etablierten Gruppen  sind völlig in Ordnund. Nur einen Crack direkt bei Google suchen führt  meist zu Phising-Seiten etc. die dann auch gar keine Cracks enthalten  sondern ausschließlich Malware, diese Seiten erkennt man aber leicht, da  sie völlig anders aufgebaut sind als die normalen Filesharing-Seiten.
> Und gecrackte Spiele können durchaus besser laufen als Originale, weil  der Kopierschutz wegfällt, der ggf. auch einige Resourcen schluckt.  Patches muss man dann allerdings bei den kopierten Spielen selbst  runterladen und installieren.


Hmm obs wirklich was bringt den Kopierschutz zu entfernen und dafür im Hintergrund halt Server zu emulieren (lief einige Zeit so) wage ich schon zu bezweifeln. 
Jetzt will ichs aber wirklich wissen - hat einer Daten dazu? Also Framezahl mit Crack/ohne Crack auf dem selben System von 3-4 Titeln? Also bitte keine Gefühlsmäßigen Ansagen wie "die meisten laufen besser" sondern harte fakten 

Und bei der Anwendersoftware sind solche Fälle wirklich zum kotzen - hatte ähnliche Probleme - bekam die selbe Antwort - neu kaufen. Habs auch neu gekauft - nur von einer anderen Firma. Grade bei Anwendersoftware welche man professionell nutzt kommt Cracken sowieso nicht in Frage. Zumindest kann ich das noch irgendwie verstehen wenn man da zum Crack greift.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2016)

Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass die meisten Virenscanner auch speziell auf Cracks anspringen, auch wenn die völlig harmlos sind. Das ist schon Absicht.


----------



## ShawnX (30. August 2016)

Und du glaubst wirklich das dass niemand aussnutzt um Trojaner/Botnetz etc. aufzubauen? Also wenn ich wüsste das die Leute den Virenscanner eh ignorieren wäre ich schon arg in Versuchung bissle Spass mit paar Zombies zu haben xD Das meinte ich als ich schrieb das niemand mehr in der Lage ist zu unterscheiden ob es jetzt ein Virus ist oder nicht.


----------



## battschack (30. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich das dass niemand aussnutzt um Trojaner/Botnetz etc. aufzubauen? Also wenn ich wüsste das die Leute den Virenscanner eh ignorieren wäre ich schon arg in Versuchung bissle Spass mit paar Zombies zu haben xD Das meinte ich als ich schrieb das niemand mehr in der Lage ist zu unterscheiden ob es jetzt ein Virus ist oder nicht.



Ich hab nie buch geführt aber zu 99% hatte ich nie probleme mit gecrackte spiele weder mit updaten(dauert halt 2-3 stunden oder mal 1-2tage länger wenn juckt das schon) oder mit crashes wie viele andere in foren immer rum heulen. Aber bei dene würde auch das orginale probleme machen wenn man sein rechner nicht unter kontrolle hat^^

Und mein Kaspersky scheint wohl immun gegen cracks zu sein da er nie meckert und läuft in aggro modus^^

Wer gecrackte spiele zockt und avira nimmt selber schuld xD da kriegst ja schon ne meldung wen ein sack reis in china umfällt...


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich das dass niemand aussnutzt um Trojaner/Botnetz etc. aufzubauen? Also wenn ich wüsste das die Leute den Virenscanner eh ignorieren wäre ich schon arg in Versuchung bissle Spass mit paar Zombies zu haben xD Das meinte ich als ich schrieb das niemand mehr in der Lage ist zu unterscheiden ob es jetzt ein Virus ist oder nicht.


Wie gesagt, die "seriösen" Crackergruppen achten da schon sehr drauf, dass ihre "Releases" sauber sind. Probleme kriegt man dann, wenn man nicht das komplette Spiel mit Crack runterlädt sondern bei Google nach Cracks sucht und dann auf einer dieser unzähligen Phising-Seiten landet, die gar keine Cracks anbieten, entweder kann man da gar nichts runterladen oder war man runterlädt ist ein reiner Virus ohne Crack dabei. Da wird halt versucht die Leute abzuziehen. Diese Seiten erkannt man aber schnell am Aufbau und an der Art, wie man angeblich irgendwas runterladen kann. Auch gerne dabei, YT Videos, die irgendwas versprechen, sind auch meist nur Abzocker.


----------



## D-Wave (30. August 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Hmm, gar keine so schlechte Idee, vielleicht schreibe ich tatsächlich eines Tages mal die Fortsetzung vom Herr der Ringe, bloß bin ich zurzeit leider viel zu ausgelastet mit dem ganzen Zocken und Kommentare schreiben, und kaum hast du den Herr der Ringe erwähnt, krieg ich tatsächlich Lust, mal wieder die Bücher zu lesen, etwas, das man gar nicht zu oft machen kann...
> Und auch abgesehen von mir gibt es, selbst in der Welt von Heute, noch reichlich Leute, die Zeit haben, irgendetwas zu lesen. Selbst du hast offenbar meinen Kommentar gelesen, sonst könntest du ja schlecht drauf antworten.
> Nebenbei, Reviews müssen auch nicht stundenlang laufen, 5 Minuten auf Youtube reichen da in der Welt von Heute oftmals schon aus.
> Und dass du selbst das Thema Fäkalsprache (nicht Fekalsprache) nicht drauf hast, dürfte wohl einer der Gründe sein, warum einige Leute immer unter deinen Beitrag schei*en... die versuchen wohl bloß, dir die Ka**e mal beizubringen.
> ...



Sowas schreiben meist nur die, die selber erst mal ihre Leichen immer Keller ausgraben müssen. "Ich hab mein ganzes leben lang noch nie was illegales am PC verbrochen" ja ne is klar.


----------



## ShawnX (31. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die "seriösen" Crackergruppen achten da schon sehr drauf, dass ihre "Releases" sauber sind.


Mag sein - aber an die Originalen Releases (Also direkt an die ftp-Server) kommt eh kaum einer ran - das die Cracker es selbst über Torrents etc spreaden bezweifel ich auch - alles was auf Mega, Uploaded und wie sie alle heißen landet ging dann schon durch soviele Hände das man am Ende nichtmal mehr die Cracker verantwortlich machen könnte wenn wirklich mal was passiert.

Also alles in allem bleibt es ein riskantes Spiel - ziemlich egal welcher Group Name in der NFO steht. 
Und das man auf Google und Youtube die Dummheit und Gier der Leute ausnutzt ist denke ich bekannt - also Youtube Video ala "Ich zeige euch wie ihr XY gratis bekommt" - ist ziemlich sicher nicht in Ordnung - das ist aber auch für jeden der bis 3 zählen kann offensichtlich - also wer sich Filmname.exe (Habe Bekannte die sowas schon gebracht haben) runterlädt und das ausführt muss sich halt auch nicht wundern.

Ich lebe mal weiterhin Crackfrei und behalte meine bedenken was das angeht - in manchen Fällen (Anwendersoftware Beispiel) hab ich dafür wesentlich mehr Verständniss als für Leute die gecrackte Spiele auf nem gecrackten Windows zocken dann aber ne 500€ Graka besitzen und sich darauf einen runterholen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2016)

Diese ständige Einstellung es ist ja nur eine Demo für denjenigen und das Hinstellen als sei das ein Kavaliersdelikt stinkt mich echt an.


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2016)

ShawnX schrieb:


> gecrackten Windows



Windows 10: Auch illegale Kopien erhalten kostenloses Upgrade - WinFuture.de

Hätte Windows damals bei 3.1 und später Win95 hart durchgegriffen hätten sie nicht heute das Monopol auf Betriebsysteme.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Diese ständige Einstellung es ist ja nur eine  Demo für denjenigen und das Hinstellen als sei das ein Kavaliersdelikt  stinkt mich echt an.




Mich das die Industrie fast ein Jahrzehnt drauf verschwendet hat alles zu kriminalisieren und eine Hexenjagt zu machen anstatt ihren Arsch hochzubekommen und neue Vertriebsplattformen zu schaffen.

Steam hat es zum bsp mit seinen Wochend Angeboten gut gemacht - du kannst das Spiel zwei Tage testen danach verschwindet es aus deiner Sammlung oder Origin du kannst das Spiel 2 bis 8 Stunden testen danach wird es gesperrt. Aber beides kam erst sehr sehr viel später


----------

